# LG GSA-4163b CD/DVD burner



## TimR (Feb 18, 2005)

Put this in my G4 QS and it works awesome....the original sony dc-r/rw drive was ok, but this thing is super fast and super quiet. Does all the formats in cluding DVD+R dual layer and DVD-RAM up to 5x. 

Burning was supported in finder, but needed patchburn 3 for the iApps to see it...the DVD+R dual layer needs toast 6.0.9 to see it, but the one that really gets me is DVD-RAM. No need to burn even, just drag files to and from as needed and they are copied. Its like having a 4.7GB floppy!!! 5x isn't really fast but for the file size available and the convience I am surprised this has not caught on more....sure the 4.7GB disc are 8.00 (Canadian) and the 9.4GB discs are twice that but look how many CD-s you would need to hold that amount of information, plus you never need to erase the disc to add or change information.

Had to remove the front faceplate off the drive or it interfered wih the QS fold down door. Also, attached a thinner faceplate to the front of the drive so it would look better and open door better...funny thing is, I look at my original sony drive and it looks like they simply glued on a piece of plastic to do the same thing!! I have pics if anyone is curious.

I know the pioneer and sony have better support out of the box, but this drive only cost me $80.00 Canadian (on sale), matches or beats them all for speed and has DVD-RAM, which I wanted. Only sticky point might be future firmware updates but runs awesome as is...


CD-R 40x
CD-RW 24x

DVD+R 16x
DVD-R 16x
DVD+RW 8x
DVD-RW 6x
DVD-RAM 5x
DVD+R DL 4x

DVD-ROM read at 16x
CD-RAM read at 40x

Quicksilver 933 with 10.3.8...

Later
Tim

I should also add that I successfully booted off original OS 10 discs, OS 10.3.2 install discs, and Techtool 4 disc.


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 5, 2005)

SWEET! This looks like the answer to something that's been bugging me for a while! So Patchburn will support this drive... I'm gonna go pick up an LG soon! Any idea if ti's supported under OS9? My G4/500 is gonna be graduated to OS X soon, but meanwhile still running OS9... And what about using the LG as an external burner?


----------



## TimR (Mar 5, 2005)

Not sure as an external burner, but I have used it under OS 9 although not that much. DVD-RAM works good under OS 9, but have not tried burning a cd or dvd with 9...the programs in X are just so much better there isn't any point really.

I've been very happy with the drive. I always approach these things with an "oh well" attitude..if something doesn't work, it doesn't work but so far very happy. 8 DVD+R's, several DVD+RW's, several DVD-RW's two diffeent DVD-RAM's (get the fastest you can, its kinda slow but so handy not having to burn anything) several DVD+Rdl's and lots of music cd's and no coasters yet...

later
Tim


----------

